# Recovering TiVo addons after power failure...



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Last Tuesday my aquarium light tripped the house power. Took a while to locate the tripping culprit involving multiple house power trips.

However just noticed my 2001 TiVo has lost its addons, endpad, TiVo etc, which I seem to remember happens if the TiVo doesn't power up fully after multiple power failures.

I can get in via Telnet, but 'ls' doesn't work. Can 'ls' via FTP.

I have backups .tar and .gz files taken weekly in a var2 directory.

So anyone left around who could help, please ?


----------

